# Động cơ motor teco aesv1s 4p 40hp Teco Xuong Minh



## quangtc0004 (24/10/20)

*Động cơ điện* - Động cơ TECO AESV1S 4P 40HP - 30KW, điện 3 pha, motor chân đế do Đại lý motor TECO Xương Minh cấp, giá tốt, hàng chính hãng.





Hình ảnh động cơ Teco do công ty Xương Minh cung cấp tại Việt Nam

Thông số kỹ thuật *động cơ TECO* AESV 4P 40HP:
- Motor Teco được chế tạo theo tiêu chuẩn chung IEC, thông số kỹ thuật cụ thể như sau:
- Model: Motor AESV 4P 40HP - 30KW - 3pha - 50Hz ( Model cũ của động cơ: AEEV 4P 40HP - 30KW)
- Công suất động cơ: 30Kw - 40Hp
- Tốc độ đồng bộ: 1500 vòng/phút
- Điện áp: 380V
- Kiểu lắp đặt motor: Chân đế - B3;
- Kích thước lắp đặt: 200L
- Đường kính trục động cơ: 55mm
- Chiều cao tâm trục: 200mm
- Cấp cách điện stator: F
- Cấp độ bảo vệ của motor: IP55
- Công suất motor: F1, loại hiệu suất EFF2
- Phương thức làm mát motor: IC411
- Bảng vẽ chi tiết động cơ Teco AESV 4P 40HP như sau:





Bản vẽ kỹ thuật Động cơ AESV1S 4P 40HP

[VIDEO]



Kho đông cơ ( Motor TECO ) Xương Minh

*Quý khách có nhu cầu mua máy bơm nước tháp giải nhiệt vui lòng liên hệ với Xương Minh để được tư vấn kể thuật và lựa chọn những biện pháp thi công hiệu suất cao và thời gian thực hiện ngắn*

*Công ty TNHH TM Xương Minh* nhận thầu và thi công lắp đặt thiết bị *máy bơm nước*, tháp giải nhiệt, bảo trì duy tu và bảo dưỡng hệ thống tháp giải nhiệt.

*Công ty TNHH TM Xương Minh* Cung cấp các chủng loại máy bơm, máy bơm nước TECO, bơm công nghiệp TECO, bơm GSD-TECO, bơm tháp nước tháp giải nhiệt và lắp đặt *tháp giải nhiệt Tashin* chính hãng giá tốt nhất. Để được biết thêm chi tiết và tư vấn lắp đặt máy bơm, tháp giải nhiệt quý khách vui lòng liên hệ :

*Công ty TNHH Thương mại Xương Minh - Hotline*: 0913201426
*Địa chỉ VPGD*: Nhà số 3, đường 2.2, khu SHOP HOUSE, khu đô thị GAMUDA GARDENS, đường Nam Dư, quận Hoàng Mai, Hà Nội
*Điện thoại*: (04) 62620101; 62620443; 62620445 *Fax*: (04) 62620447
*Email*: *daothanhbinh66@gmail.com - xuongminhcongty@gmail.com
Website 1: www.motorteco.vn Website 2: www.thapgiainhiettashin.vn*


----------

